# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > المول العام >  خلطات لشعر الاطفال ولتفتيح بشرة الاطفال أمنه ومامنها خوف

## ام شوق وعزوز

_
موضوعي اليوم خااااااااااااااااااااااص للاطفال صارلي سنه أقول بنزل الموضوع وأنسى *_*
اليوم بما اني فاضيه خل أنزله دام الصيف قرب 

ببتدي بزيت ((العجايب ))لشعر الاطفال من عمر 40يوم لعمر -10سنوات
فوايده

وااايد
1-يطول 
2-ينعم
3-يكثف 

والخلطات الخاصه طبع للي عيالها عندهم تساقط أو ثعلبه أو مشاكل كبيره بعيد الشرعن الكل 
سعره 100 درهم 

خلطة ((تفتيح الجسم)) وتوحيد اللون

فوايدها وايد
1-توحيد اللون 
2-أزالة البقع والتصبغات
3-ينعم 
4-ويبيض الجسم

مكوناته طبيعيه 100%لا تخافون منها أبد أنا صالي فتره أستعملها لعيالي وماشالله واايد متحسن جسمهم لانه كلا يطيحون ويتعورون والحين يشرتهم صافيه ولا تخافون عيالكم مثل عيالي ومستحيل أعرض عليكم شي يضر أو يتحسسون منه الصغاريه 
الخلطه هاي تناسب الصغار فقط سعرها 150



زيت المساج بالنعناع 
لتهدئة الجسم ولشد الجسم وأزلة الاوجاع ررررررروعه سعر80 درهم 

صابونه لترطيب وتنعيم البشره وتفتيح الجلد ب15درهم

شامبو وبلسم لتنعيم وتنظيف الشعر الاثنين مع بعض ب50 درهم 


((كريم تالك ))

لتبيض وتنعيم البشره هذا صاروخ ررروعه وأنصح الامهات فيه يستخدم بعد الاستحمام جففي وحطيه على جسم الطفل ولبسيه ثيابه 
السعر 150 درهم 

الي تبغي شي فالها طيب 
المندوب بيوصلها لين باب البيت 
التوصيل الزبونه




_

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الفجيرة 
مجموعة زيوت دانة المركزة بالأعشاب الطبيعية... 
أعشاب دانة الخليج الطبيعية للتنعيم الدائـم... 
Golden pools 
بخبرتي- أفضل متجر ل منتجات السليكون الامنة... 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
جمعيات خيرية أو مؤسسات خيرية 
سواتر الرياض 
جدول فعاليات عيد الفطر 2023 قطر وأماكن...

----------


## دانةالخليج

*
اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .
*

----------


## لمعة خرز

موفقة

----------


## برق لمع

موفقه

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## bntuae1

موفقه الغلا

----------


## الملكة UAE

بالتوفيـــج

----------


## قمر سماه

خخخخخخخخخخخخ اول مره اسمع تفيتيح بشرة اليهال. 
خخخخخخخخ. موفقه بس اليهال بشرتهم حساسه. ويمكن يضرهم اي شيء بسيط

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

لللللللللللرفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

يسلموووووووو خواتي

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اااااااااااااببب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررفع للللللرفع

----------


## حلوات الاهداب

فوووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

لللللللللللللللرفع لللللللللللرفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررفع رررررررررررررررررررررفع رررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

للللللللللللللللللررفع للللللللللللررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

% لللللللللللللللللرفع %

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

%% لللللللللللللللللرفع %%

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% %%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%% %%%%%%%%%%%

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

&& فوووووووووووق &&

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررفع *

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وووووووووووووووووووووووق

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

للللللللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررفع ررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررررررررررررررفع ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع رررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

للللللللللللللللللللللللللرفع لللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع رررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

لللللللللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

فووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو وق فوووووووووووووق

----------


## روح وليد



----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

فوووووووق

----------


## kads

اهلا وسهلا ممكن سوال ادا تركت استعمال الخلطة ((تفتيح الجسم)) وتوحيد اللون
الون يرجع مثل اول ولمده كم لازم استخدمها للعيال شكرا 
منتظرة ردك علي الخاص

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

"

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

للللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللرفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

رررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

ررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع ررررررررررررررررررررررررررررفع

----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

فووووووووووووق

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## ام شوق وعزوز

اللهّم اغننا برحمتك عن رحمة من سواك ، 

وبحلالـــــك عـــــن حرامـــــك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## بنتـ DXB



----------


## هواجس خير

ما شاء الله

----------

